# Boarding kennels



## johnandjill (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Folks 

We are going back to uk for approx 2 weeks at christmas does any one know a good dog boarding kennels local to Paralimni


----------



## tracie 123 (Oct 9, 2008)

johnandjill said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> We are going back to uk for approx 2 weeks at christmas does any one know a good dog boarding kennels local to Paralimni



There is BFAWS (British Forces Animal Welfare Society) but they are based at Dhekalia. If you are flying back to the UK for the Holidays then you could always drop them off there before going to the airport.


----------



## johnandjill (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks 4 that Tracey


----------

